# Rhinestone Storage Containers



## wtjacj (Jul 5, 2010)

What are good stoarge containers for Rhinestones?
What are you uisng?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

These work great and you can get them in a variety of sizes:

Clear Round Wide-Mouth Jars


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I get mine at Staples. The boxes are different colors and have a blue "handle" on each end that snaps over the top. I have tried different things and these work the best. They are not real expensive and come in several sizes. The other places may have them. I will see if I can find the official name for them. They stay closed even if you drop them. You can get different sizes also. Wal Mart had something similar but did not have a size that would fit in my rolling stand.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Here are a few threads that were started a while back:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t96118.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t84902.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t107585.html


I use a container called “Polypropylene Deli Containers” by Fabri-Kal. (made in USA) http://www.f-k.com/
I use sizes 8, 16 and 32oz
http://www.f-k.com/index.php?option=com_content2&task=view&id=185&Itemid=74&cat=44

I get them at a “catering” warehouse store.
To give you an idea of the price I pay for a package of 50 containers in the 16oz size. – 4.25
Lids are separate and I pay 2.60 for 50 lids. (one size lid fits my 8, 16 & 32oz)
(you can see from my previous posts that the price has increased!!)

The 16oz size will store 500 gross rhinestone size SS-10 all the way to the top. 
(Product name for 16oz– Pro-Kal PK16-C)


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

That is what I use also jean just the right size and are stackable. I get mine at office depot - once in a while they have them in bins up front on sale.- mine come in different colors


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Spice Jars | U.S. Plastic Corp.

I use these spice jars. They have the pop up tops and I can just pour some out into my tray.


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Spice Jars | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 
> I use these spice jars. They have the pop up tops and I can just pour some out into my tray.


Marilyn:
What size do you use and how can you find the lids that go on them (have to buy separately)? Thanks!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

This is what I use. Keeps them all together and there's a lock you have to pop to open just one so they don't all dump out.
14 Compartments For Use W/90377 Craft Mates Ezy Lockin' Caddy 90378


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Really Useful Boxes Inc - Welcome - Buy Online Now!

I use these boxes. They are REALLY useful...


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

MDsUnique said:


> Marilyn:
> What size do you use and how can you find the lids that go on them (have to buy separately)? Thanks!


I use the 4 oz. clear jars and the dual closure lids. One side of the lid has the pour spout and the other side has 3 big holes. The lid size is listed in the description and they are listed down below on the order area. They give a discount for larger orders and I usually order about 100 or 200 jars and lids. Usually only ends up costing .50 each with shipping.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

I use the wide mouth gatorade bottle. 2 for 1 deal. You can buy a 12 pack for $5.75, drink your Gatorade then wash them out and you have perfect containers. Or you can go buy nice bottles for $2-$5 each. Gatorade bottles it is for me. You can see one of the smaller bottles we use in this new video we just made for the best rhinestones transfer storage unit ever. 

Video Link:
YouTube - Rhinestone Storage Container And Separator


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I use the same ones from office depot as Jean and they are great. I pick them up on sale - easy to pour from and easy to put the stones back -


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

TheDecalWorld said:


> I use the wide mouth gatorade bottle. 2 for 1 deal. You can buy a 12 pack for $5.75, drink your Gatorade then wash them out and you have perfect containers. Or you can go buy nice bottles for $2-$5 each. Gatorade bottles it is for me. You can see one of the smaller bottles we use in this new video we just made for the best rhinestones transfer storage unit ever.
> 
> Video Link:
> YouTube - Rhinestone Storage Container And Separator


 
Great separator idea Matt! Thanks.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Here are the Gatorade bottles I use. I wrap them with a labeling decal printed with our versacamm and they work awesome! very easy to read and tell the color and size difference. If you know someone that drinks gatorade it is free storage! Can't beet FREE! If it's FREE it's for ME! 

Here is what they look like:
YouTube - Rhinestone Storage Containers


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow Matt! That is such a great idea! I just purchased more containers from Hobby Lobby this week that I haven't opened yet. We buy gatorade in our house by the case! Never thought to use the containers! Awesome video too!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I am all about repurposing things. In my house, the Gatorade would be poured down the drain. YUCK!! Just have to think outside the box to find a use for things that would otherwise end up in a landfill.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

I can't be the only one using these: Storage Containers - Ziploc® Brand Twist 'n Loc

The lid screws on, they are non-breakable and they stack, one on top of the other, very nicely.

I pick them up at Walmart.


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

I love the gatorade idea. Also what about coffeemate creamer bottles, I think after you remove the label, the bottle is clear, and it has a pourable lid. I go thru coffee mate creamer like crazy. Or the crystal light drink mix containers....

Now to figure out how to store all the containers


----------



## stephc (Oct 7, 2010)

Cindy, you're not the only one, I use the Ziploc Twist n Loc Containers too! Love the way they stack!


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

the clear wide mouth containers, and gatorade bottles


----------



## Mistylilac (Jun 18, 2010)

Like all the ideas, but I've found for the amount of rhinestones I'm currently using, re-using empty prescription bottles is working for me. I just remove the label and mark the color on lid.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

daffynmark said:


> I can't be the only one using these: Storage Containers - Ziploc® Brand Twist 'n Loc
> 
> The lid screws on, they are non-breakable and they stack, one on top of the other, very nicely.
> 
> I pick them up at Walmart.


These are what I use as well. I love the way they stack and I LOVE the fact that if I drop them the top doesn't pop off. In fact, I have an entire wall covered in them full of different colors and sizes of stones


----------



## rtfulk (Nov 30, 2007)

Check uline.com that is where I bought my wide mouth screw on jars and they work great.


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm using very tall pill bottles. I was picking up some medsa nd saw one on the back counter. I asked the pharmacist where I might be able to buy some from and he said that he wasn't sure where none medical related people could buy them from but he gave me 18. It looks like they hold approx 200 gross. I'm guesssing because 150 gross is the most that I have put in one and it's almost 3/4 full.


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

We use Gladware minis.... get them at the local Dollar General. 

They fit perfectly in to mini chests from Walmart . You can then have one or two chests for each type of stone, label the drawers for stone size. YAY! Organized!!!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So tonight I'm making some tiny decals... Mainly trying out my new cutter... I now love 6ss as much as I do 10ss...

Anyhow... I making this little cross decal and when I finished I laid on one of my jars for rhinestones and thought hey this little cross fits on the lid nicely and a light bulb went one! EUREKA!

I've been meaning to get me a label machine to label my jars of rhinestones I have so many now... Then it dawns on me... Just make a decal for each jar with that color rhinestone... I can quickly see what color is what and have a sharp looking jar to boot!


----------



## MySparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

I reuse containers too...some plastic containers are just too good to throw out. Spice containers always have a screw on lid, so they're secure, then they have the open lid side for a heavy pour and a sprinkle side for a light sprinkle of the smaller crystals. Free! Durable!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I just use the regular ol' Ziploc or Gladware small storage containers with the snap-on (tupperware style) tops. They're from Wal-Mart. They fit nicely in my shallow bank of drawers under my work cabinet.


----------



## Kandi (Mar 15, 2012)

I resue Fiji water bottles.


----------



## Rusty44 (Apr 28, 2008)

All these great ideas for someone thinking what and where to store rhinestones. I use something a little different . . . I was at a community yard sale and this one lady had about 35-40 slim tall glass bottles (6x2) .. Lids say Hormel Bacon Bits, Fancy Olives, even a couple Chili Sauce bottles ... they are perfect .. can immediately see what colors are in the jars. They look pretty lined up on the shelf. Cost $3.00 
Also for overflow and storing larger quantities ... I reuse the flavored coffee cream bottles ... some are clear under those wrappers. They make great storage and hold a lot of stones - Cost nothing for this project was buying it for my coffee.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> Spice Jars | U.S. Plastic Corp.
> 
> I use these spice jars. They have the pop up tops and I can just pour some out into my tray.


love this idea! So useful! Thanks!


----------

